# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Learn 3D Printing For Auto Applications Thanks to Mobile Solutions USA

## Brian_Krassenstein

Mobile Solutions USA has adopted 3D printing into their fabrication training to encourage car electronics installation experts to expand their range of abilities. They say that the production of automotive interior shapes and complex applications means the field is wide open to creative designs. Mobile Solutions USA is now offering training for custom automotive electronics, audio, and interior installations. The president of Mobile Solutions, Bryan Schmitt, says the two divisions of his company include an installation fabrication school and one which sells unique installation and fabrication tools and supplies. You can read the whole story here: http://3dprint.com/74773/3dp-training-for-car-audio/

Below are a handful 3D printed auto components:

----------

